# Silver '00 TTQ Nür Build thread - 17.5.13 - carwash



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

*Interior plans:*

MkII flat bottom steeringwheel - Done 
S-line aluminum oem shifter - Done 

*Exterior plans: *

BBS LM front 8.5x18 225/40 / rear 255/35 - Done

Coilovers - Done

Kaz's revlight sticker - Done

Titanum headlamps - Done

Cleared out corners - Done

QS/V6 rear spoiler - Done

Votex lip with 3 bar grilles up + lower (painted qs black) - Done

Repainting - Done

Quattro sport rear spats - Hard to find.. do you have any for sale?

*Performance:*

3" downpipe and decat - Done

3" Cat back system - Done

K03 Hybrid turbo - 2013

Ported original exhaust manifold - 2013

440cc (3bar) injectors - 2013

FMIC - 2013

TT 225 MAF - 2013

TIP - 2013

Forge 007p - Done

Induction kit w/custom air hose - Done

*
These are my plans for now.. but as always, i guess there will be more to come *


----------



## AdoVag (Dec 17, 2008)

hi m8 

sounds awesome with those plans. in fact, it`s just how I would do it. those bbs lm never fail. always a winner! combined with quattro sport, it will look just how it should.

btw, I ordered a nurburgring decal too 8) just waiting for it...

about the engine; the K03 turbos are made for around 230hp...

....which means that you have to big to reach 300hp. new turbo, stronger clutch, exhaustsystem is a must, some new valves, pipes, new FMIC cause the 180 version only has one, open airfilter maybe? topplokk, innsug, manifold and some more goods. would also recommend bigger brakes. if you go fast, you must be able to stopp fast as well

good luck m8 and remember to post pics and update this thread!!


----------



## AdoVag (Dec 17, 2008)

some websides you might need

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/
http://www.ecstuning.com/
http://ttstuff.com/
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/

and offcourse ebay [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

One tip is dont get DRL's . AAAArrrrgggggg I dont like them at all :?


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

neilc said:


> One tip is dont get DRL's . AAAArrrrgggggg I dont like them at all :?


+1


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

+2. Don't suit the MK1 at all imho.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks!

After reading how to make DRL's, i think im going to skip it.. I like it easy, and original!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you thought about a votex front chin/splitter instead?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

AdoVag said:


> hi m8
> 
> sounds awesome with those plans. in fact, it`s just how I would do it. those bbs lm never fail. always a winner! combined with quattro sport, it will look just how it should.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I hope that too! Im looking for a extra sporty OEM look ;-) Will post rapidly! 

As for the BBS LM's, i've decided to go for 19x8.5 in the front, and 19x9.5 at the rear.. its important that the wheels really fill the wheel arch.. yours are perfect! What is your setup?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Adam-tt said:


> Have you thought about a votex front chin/splitter instead?


To be honest i am really taughtfull about the osir front chin.. the best would be to go for the oem QS, but its so expensive.. i have ordered the qs grilles, upper and lower, does that fit with the votex?

I've actually not looked that much at it.. how will that lip fit, when the rest is QS-style?

cheers!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

yes the grills fit fine it just slips over the bumper and is held on by the arch screws no messing around with glue


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks pal!

It looks like the VOTEX has a much better fit-form than the OSIR one has! Whats the price on this?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Try and get a turbo that will just interchange so costs will be lower..then get it mapped.
Bill of Badger5 maybe able to help.
Steve


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

leholtet said:


> Thanks pal!
> 
> It looks like the VOTEX has a much better fit-form than the OSIR one has! Whats the price on this?


You've got little hope here. I wanted a votex front but they're no longer made and no one has them in stock any more. It was an official Audi dealer part and cost about £160 I think.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Does the votex lip look good, even without the votex sideskirts?

Do you have them adam?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I only have the front lip but would like the skirts too now


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice Adam! I found some pictures of the votex lip with the QS grille, and it looked really nice! I think it will be even nicer the lower qs grille aswell! 

Just ordered the MK II black leather steeringwheel without MLF. Looking forward to mount it! The only thing that remains, is a "howto" mounting the 2-point airbag in the Mk 1 1-point system.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

The first shipment has arrived, will fit them tomorrow, and provide you with pictures!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

What do you guys think regarding BBS LM. Should i go for:

18x8.5 in the front, and 18x9.5 in the rear

or

19x8.5 in the front, and 19x9.5 in the rear? Its important that it has good handling, and looking good! 

And what tiresize would be recommended with haldex? 

Cheers


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I was at my buddys garage today, and installed the new diffusor, both grilles (QS style), new plate holders, also debadged the car, and fitted the nordschleife emblems. I did not get the chance to spraypaint the side grilles, but i will spray them in phantom black when i get a proper location to do it.

Im far from finished, but i mounted what i have in stock pr. now 

Sadly, he also discovered some parts that needs to be changed, for a little cost.. but, i guess i just have to count that in, with a 2000 model 

Anyways, here is the pictures:



















Cheers!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Grills look great! Get some smoked turns too!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks!

Yes, it will look even better with that, and painted side grilles


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Im looking to upgrade my diverter valve, would this be apropriate? Or do you guys recommend something else?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-TT-1-8-TUR ... _500wt_922


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Got this fault code from my shareware version of vagcom today.. is it the battery?

Hope to get the full version soon, so i can do a real search


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Im pretty sure that code comes up evey time you have the battery leads off


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, so nothing to worry about then 

i really need the full version, so i can do a complete scan.. 

By the way.. Ordered coilovers today, and some new parts for under the car


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

leholtet said:


> Im looking to upgrade my diverter valve, would this be apropriate? Or do you guys recommend something else?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-TT-1-8-TUR ... _500wt_922


I'll sell u a 2 month old black diverter valve with the awesome logo on plus all the springs and fine tuning shims for £75 + what ever it would cost to post to you, pm me if your interested!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

LOWTT225 said:


> leholtet said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking to upgrade my diverter valve, would this be apropriate? Or do you guys recommend something else?
> ...


Is this the Forge 007?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Had to replace the xenon beams as they were failing all the time..

Here goes D2S 6000K:


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

leholtet said:


> LOWTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > leholtet said:
> ...


Yes it's forge 007


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll contact you when i get back from the easter vacation!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Got my flatt bottom steering wheel today  Now i only need the airbag, and the loom


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

-


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

-


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

-


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I recieved the v6 rear spoiler painted in phantom black today. I bought it on ebay, both the fitment and the paint of it was absolutely perfect, and i can really recommend it to everyone who's in for the upgrade!

Here is the guy i bought it from:

http://myworld.ebay.com/spcear

Will upload pics soon!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, i have now fitted the QS phantom black spoiler extention.. I looked at this as an easy job, but hell! even with tec-7 glue, this is a hustle.. i used too much glue, and had a hell of a cleaning job to do! 

Now im only worried about if only tec-7 glue will hold? I don't want to experience that the spoiler falls off in high speed! Would you insert some screws aswell?

Either way, pics:


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't know if tec7 is well known around the globe, but its almost the same as sikaflex


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

leholtet said:


> Ok, i have now fitted the QS phantom black spoiler extention.. I looked at this as an easy job, but hell! even with tec-7 glue, this is a hustle.. i used too much glue, and had a hell of a cleaning job to do!
> 
> Now im only worried about if only tec-7 glue will hold? I don't want to experience that the spoiler falls off in high speed! Would you insert some screws aswell?
> 
> Either way, pics:


Silver duck tape, colour coordinated all the way. Looks good, leave it on.......... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha ;-) Well, im taking of after 72 hours, the process of the tec7 should be finished then! ;-)

Think only glue will hold up? I've used tec7 a dosin times before, but not on a rear spoiler.. In 250 km/h, its alot of pressure on it..


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Garth said:


> leholtet said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks pal!
> ...


Votex Front Splitter
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280864047987? ... 1555.l2649


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, long time since last time  Im currently mounting the coilovers, but i recieved wrong adjustments for the springs behind.. so im waiting for that.

In the meantime, i bought these yesterday, 8x18. How big/wide tires can i put on these?


----------



## ttnotter1 (Oct 7, 2010)

225/40/18's is what the standard QS wheels of similar spec run . Good swift progress on your project btw [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok. thanks 

Trying to keep the speed up, and im going to post more pics this weekend 

Vwcruise just sent me the mk2 to mk1 airbag loom, when i recieve that i will mount the flat bottom swheel aswell 

How big spacers would be appropriate in the rear and in the front? 8x18 on 225/40's


----------



## brettduke (Mar 7, 2009)

leholtet said:


> Ok, i have now fitted the QS phantom black spoiler extention.. I looked at this as an easy job, but hell! even with tec-7 glue, this is a hustle.. i used too much glue, and had a hell of a cleaning job to do!
> 
> Now im only worried about if only tec-7 glue will hold? I don't want to experience that the spoiler falls off in high speed! Would you insert some screws aswell?
> 
> Either way, pics:


Looks like you've done a nice neat job mate. I used Tigerseal gasket sealant/adhesive when I fitted mine, taped it as you have and left it for 24hrs... That was about 3 years ago and it's solid as ever. Hopefully yours will be fine - I think you did the right thing by using plenty and then cleaning up around the edges which I remember panicking a bit about the black sealant going off on the paintwork. You almost get a suction effect when you put plenty of adhesive on


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

leholtet said:


> In the meantime, i bought these yesterday, 8x18. How big/wide tires can i put on these?


Im loving these mate, look forward to seeing them fitted.


----------



## brettduke (Mar 7, 2009)

By the way, you need one of Kaz's Rev. Light delete stickers


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

brettduke said:


> leholtet said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, i have now fitted the QS phantom black spoiler extention.. I looked at this as an easy job, but hell! even with tec-7 glue, this is a hustle.. i used too much glue, and had a hell of a cleaning job to do!
> ...


Thanks! I have driven it for some times now, and it seems like its tight and good! 

Im really looking forward to change the rims.. i will do that and some more work this weekend, and upload the pictures 

Where can i get Kaz's rear light sticker?


----------



## brettduke (Mar 7, 2009)

PM him Kazinak on here - if he's got any left they were £3 to UK, might be a bit more for overeas stamp


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Pm sent 

Over to something else, i bought the OSIR frame, but that didnt fit.. does anybody have any suggestion what to do to fill the gap? does it excist something OEM? And, if i want to replace the speakers, does it excist any plug and play replacement speakers?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Car-weekend.. New rims, OZ Ultraleggera GT 8x18 with 225/40 ET35.

I'm also painting the side-grills so they match the QS grilles up and down, and closed the gap between the two spoilers with black silicone.

As you can see the car is abit higher in the end, and that is because the factory sent me the wrong spring-adjusters for the rear, still waiting for that..

Work is in progress, so i will upload the results later 

here it goes:


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, finished for this weekend. Phantom black sidegrilles are mounted, and so are the new wheels.

I still miss the right springs in the rear, so its abit high there 

Im looking forward to go further with this project next weekend 

For now, enjoy: (sorry for the mobile quality)


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Simons cat-back is ordered, and will be fitted on monday ;-)


----------



## rarestandrew (Apr 5, 2011)

I recon the best thing to use on the spoiler extension would be polyurethane (windscreen bond ) it's used world wide to attach body kits on and other stuff
Let me know if you want a tube and I'll send you a tube in the post if you pay for it


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks drew! But i've already fitted it, and it sticks like a bed to my head!  Hope it lasts..


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, recieved some parts today.. forge 007p, and the airbag wires for the mk1->mk2 steering wheel conversion 

Also recieved kaz's red revlight sticker. Thanks pal!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Aaaaand there, the exhaust is on


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Back after a loooong day at the garage.. fitted forge 007p, new xenon adjusters + sensors, flat-bottom steeringwheel and kaz's revlight sticker 

Pics, enjoy:


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Remains are now spacers, adjustmentbolt for the rear springs, new tyres, aluminum shifter, timebelt & waterpump + service.

And ofcourse, the engine upgrades 

I guess there will be more i havent planned for aswell, it always is! 

Does anybody have an aluminum shifter for sale?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

looks lovely
any more pics of the steering wheel ?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Will post some more later this weekend!

how is your induction kit? im planning to buy the same my self


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Im currently preparing my car for the engine transformation.. Changing all the sensors, packets, and spare parts that needs to be changed..

When i searched for fault codes today, i got this.. does anybody have a link for this at ebay? there are so many different versions of this sensor!

cheers guys!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Went for this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260410462396? ... 1439.l2649

Hope it will fix it


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anybody know if Mk II gear knob will fit on our mk I?

I think that would match the Mk II steering wheel great for the interior!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Well.. Mk II gearshifter ordered.. have to custom fit it i guess


----------



## johndtt (Apr 4, 2012)

AdoVag said:


> Thanks for the tips! I hope that too! Im looking for a extra sporty OEM look ;-) Will post rapidly!
> 
> As for the BBS LM's, i've decided to go for 19x8.5 in the front, and 19x9.5 at the rear.. its important that the wheels really fill the wheel arch.. yours are perfect! What is your setup?


Just a thought.......wider tyres at the rear will increase understeer but other mods can bring it back in line.

John


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

As for now i went for 18x8 since i got them cheap.. 225/40 on them now.. But i have 245/40's.. new in the garage.. just wondering if they will be too big for the rims..

Would really like to see a TT with 18x8 and 245/40's.. Et35


----------



## johndtt (Apr 4, 2012)

leholtet said:


> As for now i went for 18x8 since i got them cheap.. 225/40 on them now.. But i have 245/40's.. new in the garage.. just wondering if they will be too big for the rims..
> 
> Would really like to see a TT with 18x8 and 245/40's.. Et35


Ahh I see. Same as me then as my RS4's are 18x8.

Probably depend on the tyre as I have 225/40-18s all around and the Conti's on the front sit quite nicely and the el cheapo crap on the rear (will add to oversteer!!) look quite stretched. I was thinking to move up to 235 all around myself.

John


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok  are you running any spacers to fill the gap in the wheelarch?


----------



## Reeiss (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like your project! And i also would like too see more pics of the steering wheel. Looks good 8)


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Nice mods, very clean looking!! Where did you get the airbag wiring loom conversion? Was it pre-made or you made it yourself?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aoibgv


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks!

I just recieved tons of new parts today, most of it will be fitted next week.. so there is more to come! 

Well, the wiring/loom was a big question for me.. the only provider i know who does this mod is vwcruise..
I dont know if they do it regularely, but since i live in Norway, there is a bit to drive to vwcruises facilities in the UK,
so [email protected] was very kind to me and shipped a plug and play loom


----------



## Nomadiccustoms (May 14, 2009)

Well I'm in the states lol, when I come around to doing the wheel I'll reach out to them, gotta finish my headlight retrofit first.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?a43alk


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Hehe, even further! Im sure they will give you the same deal as me then! 

I love your headlight mod man! Im considering doing it on my car too, but i have to finish the tons of mods on the list first!  My goal is the smoothest TT in Norway ;-)

Btw, the flat bottom steeringwheel is really easy to fit when you have the parts


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Just recieved the mk2 shifter.. i wonder if it fits, or... how i will fit it 

Matches with my mk2 steeringwheel!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Did take a quick look today.. Im going to install the whole thing, and replace the mk1 style as the knob itself wasnt exchangeable with the original one..

So,its going to be a complete Mk II style on the shifter  with the ring, leather, and knob


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

So, im thinking of painting my headlights titanum grey as the facelift has...

But i need some help from you guys 

Does anybody know the paintcode? Is it as the body color LY7P TITANIUM GREY? And, is it just paint, or clearcoat aswell?

Cheers!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Fitted the bix jetex filter today, with heatshield.

Took it for a spin, and wow! im not sure if i really like that turbo-sound all the time, but i feel like the turbo spools up much faster, and that the performance actually has improved noticeable!

Think im going to have to rename my car GoTTzilla v2 when im finished with the project ;-)

PS. When you look at the manual here: http://www.bsr.se/ofmanuals/monteringsa ... -01-04.pdf
there is a little tiny blue filter aswell.. but, where is that supposed to be fitted? Could not find any logical place to fit it.

Cheers!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok guys! I was trying to adjust to-in yesterday... The front was really easy - but the rear was waaay off, and totally hard to adjust? Any tips for that, and the camber?

Just adding some pics for fun.. the interior is a little upgraded and renewed  as for now, there is a halt a couple of months in the build


----------



## Fight1 (May 13, 2012)

Did you find the paint code for the titanium inserts? Looking to paint mine as well when I get mine running again :-| 
Bilen er begynner å se bra ut!
F


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought them from a fellow forum friend here.. bit it looks like the titanum paint without clearcoat..

What happened to you car?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Mounting the votex lip today together with the QS 3 bar grilles up + lower.. havent seen any TT with that combo yet, so im excited!

Further the car is going thru a total repaint later this month! 

I've also updated the plans & mods on page 1.. check it out!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok guys, fitted the votex lip together with the lower 3 bar grille. Took about 10 minutes including a little chatting and cokedrinking  I was not totally satisfied with the fitting on the sides, but since the car is going to be repainted - i did not bother to much now. It was really easy to fit - and it aligned PERFECTLY together with the 3 bar grille. The lip and the lowest bar on the 3 bar fitted in a line! 

Sorry for not uploading HD quality 

From the front:



The sides i mentioned:


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

nice built, i got votex front , rear from dealer a couple of months ago and spoiler online. heres mine now....













































as for the gaps i got mine bonded on properly at a bodyshop which pulls it in for a nicer fit.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice! 

I think im going to have to mod it abit my self, so it fits like a latexglove 

Im looking forward to mounting the titanum headlamps aswell! I even bought a grey transparent spray in the same titanum color, wich im going to spray the orange sides with!   I bought black aswell.. but i think grey will fit better 

What do you think?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Op op op op Oppan Gangnam Style 

hoho! really don't like that song btw!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Enaugh gangnam style.. real passion: just recieved the 3" dp from xs power!  now i just await the 200 cell cat from magnaflow to arrive! 

Concerns: The seller says the item is in the UK.. But it got here from China.. took 4 days..

Bought here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230832478177? ... 1497.l2649

Cheers!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I also ordered a 3" magnaflow 200 cell cat.. hope will fit like a glove and isnt too big 

my plan is to weld it in 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-76mm-Centre ... 6135426%26


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Just delivered the TT for repaint + fitting clearcorners and titanum headlights!  Looking forward to get it back next week


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Pic from the painters.. new titanum headlights and transparent grey sidelights paint..


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Just picked the car up from the painter.. fresh paint, + titanum headlights and greyed out titanum transparent paint on the sides 

The only negative thing, is that the parking+fog bulbs has to be changed  I have xenon lights.. what looks best, oem, or some xenon look ones?

Pics:





































Comments?


----------



## AdoVag (Dec 17, 2008)

I hate you!! but cheers anyway [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

really nice work. like the styled oem look. any pictures of your summer wheels? but any yet or still looking?
what is in your mind m8... please doo share :mrgreen:


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

AdoVag said:


> I hate you!! but cheers anyway [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> really nice work. like the styled oem look. any pictures of your summer wheels? but any yet or still looking?
> what is in your mind m8... please doo share :mrgreen:


 Thanks! Yeah.. i like it oem+ too.. thats the way to go!  I dont have any summer wheels at the moment actually.. i sold them.. they were to thin!  Im looking for a set of BBS LM 18 8,5 and 9,5.. But its very hard to find, so i way end up with 19s, even if i think its abit too big 

Next step is to approve the coilovers, then i will do the frankenturbo hybrid kit as i have leak in the manifold anyways


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

qs spats ordered! thanks to RazMan on the forum!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Just delivered the car to a lokal shop.. for adjusting the coilovers down, and hopefully get a good 4-wheel alignment..

I had it on 375mm, but it was impossible to get a good 4-wheel alignment.. I hope lowering the springs will help to align them,, any exp?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Car wheel-alligned, lowered to 340mm everything ok. But when i drove for approval, the part numbers on the main springs in the front were missing.. Got 3 weeks from now to improve it.. Cant believe TA technix sendt me coilovers with two springs that missed the part numbers!

Anyway.. merry christmas!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Car with coiloverkit approved!

Next now is 3" dp with 200 cell cat from... magnaflow!


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

So nice! I like your mods! So tasteful and oem-ish.
Great work!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! Im looking forward to posting the "finished" pictures later this spring..  OEM+ is the way to go! 

After that im "donating" the car to another enthusiast!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Just mounted the relentless/xs power 3" downpipe. I welded in a 3" magnaflow 200 cell cat.

The sound is AMAZING! And it spools a lot faster! But i feel alot more vibrations now than before.. The dp does not hit anything under.. I went to a mechanic, and he believed it was the lower engine mount that startet to get bad, and when i throttled with high torque on low revs, the engine "turned" to much because of the bad lower engine mount..

Does this sound like a reason to you pro's? 

And over to the next question, wich new lower engine mount should i buy?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Bump.. anyone?


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Glad to see we've still got a fellow 180'er still modding. I've bought a few bits for mine I'm looking to fit this weekend. Carbon rear valance and all red rear.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

GanXteR said:


> Glad to see we've still got a fellow 180'er still modding. I've bought a few bits for mine I'm looking to fit this weekend. Carbon rear valance and all red rear.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Fucking ell, where have you been for last 6 months ? Done much to the TT ?


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Yeah I've been abit off radar mate tbh and the mods have kinda stopped with it bar what I've bought recently.

Wheels need a refurb now should never have left them on over the winter with then being matt.

You've been busy by the looks of it mate :grin:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

Please tell us how you did the front turn signals. Looks very nice in silver, did you sprayed them?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, i sprayed them with a matching transparent silver spray ;-)


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I ordered this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0778477248

hope it will do the trick, and remove the vibrations


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I've decided to go for BBS LM 5x100 18x8.5 ET 35.

The tires will be 225/40 in the front, and 255/35 in the rear. Both rims and tires are on the way in the mail 

Im wondering if i need spacers or not? Did a little calculations with and without, what do you think?

With spacers:



Without spacers:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Your front tyres are going to have some stretch so you might have to allow for that in appearance compared to rear - they will appear to be more tucked in.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Jupp.. a fat ass is what i want!


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've also that powerflex bushing, it works great for me.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice! Did it remove all vibrations?


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, i bought the red one for a diesel, just like you. Not the yellow one (petrol).

I had some vibrations at idle in the beginning, so i grinded a little bit off the polybushing, maybe 1mm or so.

It drives great now, no vibrations at all.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok. I will try to fit it direct on.. hope it will arrive soon 

In the meanwhile, i got the one and only rims in the mail today.. BBS LMs!

Tires are ordered, and hopefully fitted this weekend!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

LM's fitted!

Better pictures will be posted later  225/40 front, 255/35 rear


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Gonna say what everyone will say...

Needs spacers :lol:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

If would say it will look better with spacers.. i think it looks awsome as it is!


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Just mounted the red powerflex dogbone mount! And now i have no vibrations at alle after mounting the 3" dp! Super ;-)


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

From the norwegian national day, 17th of may!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Comments? [/quote]

nice house,, i guess it snows a lot there


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Steve! The LM's fitted OK even without spacers! 

- The winter picture is from mid-norway, winter.. its quite cold and snowy there! ;-)


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

The ttracktionmonster is now sold due to my newly bought, expensive apartment..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

leholtet said:


> The ttracktionmonster is now sold due to my newly bought, expensive apartment..


mmm, i liked your old house !!


----------

